# Polished terds



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A G/C was talking with me today ,and said his homes were [Custom homes]:blink:I said zip. this guy builds specks/tract houses/production homes..factory trusses 24 on center,, when we hang the basement stairwell we have to deal with finished steps.[ the finished steps go after the rock... right??] materials,,,,, everything CHEAP. osb sub floor looks like the ocean.... AC unit never stops running,,, to small for home,, no green board in baths.. The siding men are great,,, fine work , just working with what they have to work with... same as the brick smith/roofer /me/... OH .... cardboard Interior doors. . the cabinets / paint/floors are done by quality tradesmen[and drywall],,BUT for the life of me I still can't consider this a custom home. This g/c is a hood of the truck check writer ,,, the day I,m done . SO I keep trap closed ..
,,, but it's what the H/O doesn't see that bothers me. IMO most tract houses are polished terds. 20 years TOPS!! If that long.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You can't frost sh!t and call it cake.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

We all got to polish turds from time to time. I just did a deck for a repeat customer that always wanted things done right in the past but he and his wife are divorcing. The deck needed a lot of prep and was rather large with two sets of stairs with landings, he wanted me to basically put a band aid on it rather than pay the freight to supply a product I would be proud of. I almost turned the job down because I did not really want to put my name on it but since we had history I did what he wanted.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Unfortunatly thats just how it goes, Painters are just turd polishers, We make crap look good, And in drywall its not all new work, I have found its all about how you look at things, So many times i have gone to look at a job and its a turd, Then the owner tells me how they had joe bloggs come around to look at it and he just moaned and left or wanted the earth for it, Thats an oppertunilty for you, Look at it, Tell the owners its easy and no problem, Do it the best you can with short cuts if needed, Then guess what, They love you and tell everyone how great you were, Then they build a new house etc and guess who gets the job, Yep, I love polishing turds, Turds = $ if your cunning about it.

But, Sometimes if the owners are just cheap then its best to walk away.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

In that situation one might need to use some of this.:whistling2:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A6AD3A27C66541960FA22BEF3&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Makes you wonder what the GC would consider Low End huh? And he's probably the same guy who refuses to put a Portapot on site too.
I was told by a great finisher-" Ya can't make chicken soup out of chicken sh*t". I have done work for "Distinguished" builders...one was "2008 Builder of the Year" here in Maryland...if you watch golf tourneys you may have seen the development...I refuse to use him and others like him as references because I KNOW that by now those multimillion dollar doghouses are coming apart. And of course it's all the drywallers fault. We should have used better lumber when we framed those barrel ceilings and double high arc stairwells 

PS: David Copperfield has got NOTHIN' on us Interior Trades huh?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A good turd is useful once in awhile. Keeps you on your toes.
I happen to be polishing one now. Basement turds are the worst IMO.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> A good turd is useful once in awhile. Keeps you on your toes.
> I happen to be polishing one now. Basement turds are the worst IMO.


 
Very true:thumbsup: And it doesn't hurt the rep either!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I Joke with people all the time ... I tell them I can make chicken soup out of chicken crap. But most people can't afford a cup of it.. 

I get a lot of homeowner jobs.. They think they are saveing money hanging the rock themself.. Little do they know I hit them hard on the finish..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Unfortunatly thats just how it goes, Painters are just turd polishers, We make crap look good, And in drywall its not all new work, I have found its all about how you look at things, So many times i have gone to look at a job and its a turd, Then the owner tells me how they had joe bloggs come around to look at it and he just moaned and left or wanted the earth for it, Thats an oppertunilty for you, Look at it, Tell the owners its easy and no problem, Do it the best you can with short cuts if needed, Then guess what, They love you and tell everyone how great you were, Then they build a new house etc and guess who gets the job, Yep, I love polishing turds, Turds = $ if your cunning about it.
> 
> But, Sometimes if the owners are just cheap then its best to walk away.


Turd polishers, I like that name for painters

Or better yet, drop the word polishers, and add a letter "S" to the word turd:yes:

From now on we should refer to painters as turd polishers, here on DWT

Thanx Cazna:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Turd polishers, I like that name for painters
> 
> Or better yet, drop the word polishers, and add a letter "S" to the word turd:yes:
> 
> ...


Who is filling your mud tube today?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Who is filling your mud tube today?


We shall just half to wait and see if everyone starts calling painters turd polishers here on DWT.:whistling2:

My question to moore post/thread, is what constitutes a custom home, seems like everyone uses that term now when building ???????:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We shall just half to wait and see if everyone starts calling painters turd polishers here on DWT.:whistling2:
> 
> My question to moore post/thread, is what constitutes a custom home, seems like everyone uses that term now when building ???????:blink:


I always thought a custom home was unique structure, not a cracker-jack chosen from a set of 6 plans, and that usually included an architect, or at the very least a design/build. I know that I've been in a _few_ "custom" homes that while technically meeting the definition, are just glorified cracker-jacks. McMansions fall into the glorified cracker-jack category.

Speaking of turds....you should see the remodel I'm on right now. The house is at least 5000 floor feet, and has about 70 sheets of patchwork


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Custom built-Built according to the specifications of the buyer.

Polished Turd-A piece of excrement made smooth and shiny .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PIC on top,, A polished turd in 30 years,,Below A custom home.Not to swell your head 2buck, I've worked on some crazy sh!t, but Satan's palace
I might consider a custom home.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

While the drywall in Satan's Palace looks great, it hurts my eyes Very busy (but the work is good:thumbsup


----------

